# Military jeep xenon searchlight question



## lightjeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I am new to CPF and am trying to locate other users who have experience and/or own the GSS-14 series xenon searchlight used in Vietnam era applications on jeeps and helicopters. I'm interested in trouble-shooting, maintenance and spare part suppliers. If you can help, I would be most appreciative. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hapiness (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi lightjeep 
I am also interested in your *GSS-14 series xenon searchlight.* I want to look at the image, video or other specification of the light. Can you give post some links about detialed information of this your wanted light.


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 28, 2011)

you may want a moderator to move this thread to SPOTLIGHTS & HID LIGHTS


----------

